# Are you stuck in an Employee mentality?



## Killionaire (Oct 13, 2009)

Do you have the mindset that the only way that you personally can make money is by working in a job? Does it seem inconceivable or unimaginable that you could be successfully self employed or own your own successful business? Does it seem so impossible that you won't even try?
I'm just wondering if this is how most people think.
There's a lot of people whining all over the internet that they can't get a job, but they won't try anything to make money on their own.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

I like having a job, it simplifies a lot of things, like paperwork, I can just fill out a form and send it on its way; if I was self-employed I'd have to know what it's for and where it should go bla bla bla

so I can focus on getting things done instead of wasting time on trivialities

If I could not get a job I'd write a book on how to be a decent human being and try to get it published, or something like that


----------



## zinnia (Jul 22, 2013)

Inconceivable or impossible? No. 

But starting your own business begins with a very good unique idea, as well as a lot of money to make it happen, so you need some kind of loan, for which you need good credit, which you may not have if you cannot find a regular job in the first place. And if you don't make enough money, all of it goes down the drain and you're left with a crapton of loans you have to pay off... and oh, right, you have very little income because your business didn't do all that well.

My mother started her own business in the 1990s after being frustrated with her previous job. It did well, though not spectacular. Unfortunately, a year later, my dad lost his job. The money from the business wasn't enough to support a family of 4 and there was no money to pay for business expenses... and so the business went down, they had to file bankruptcy, and my mom found herself back as an employee. 

My mother was also making much more money being an employee than running her own business in the first place, so she regrets ever starting it and destroying her credit. Obviously, some people are very successful starting their own businesses, but like I said... great idea, a lot of money and a lot of luck on top of it all, too.


----------



## associative (Jul 1, 2013)

You want to see the UK, where half the population is still stuck in the 'rentier' mindset.

"Soon I'll have earned enough money to live off the interest/rent on my buy-to-let houses/feed-in tariffs, and I can retire."

Do you want to know how much my house had increased in value in the last 3 months?


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I eventually want to start my own business developing mobile apps. I guess as an ENTP, I'm naturally entrepreneurial. I have literally filled up a notebook full of ideas and really need to apply myself to one. I guess in a way it's kind of scary jumping into the deep end and starting a business because it is a risk and with a job, a steady paycheck is guaranteed. Right now I have an offer to actually join Northwestern Mutual as a financial adviser but it's mainly a 100% commission based job and I'm an IT guy and not a finance guy (this opportunity came knocking to me. I didn't seek it out).


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Some people possess the preferences and skills and discipline to be very suited for self-employment. Some people do not.

I've done work-at-home consulting as well as worked in the field, and at least in conventional fields, I find I accomplish more working for someone else.

There's also a lot of extraneous reasons why someone might opt for working for someone else, including not having to deal with tax-oriented things, having an employer health plan, not liking being "the boss," etc. Again, it can get back to temperament, although I think it's worthwhile for people to try it and see whether it works for them, just to be sure. There are negatives to working for someone else, as has been noted.


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

I was exclusively employed and exclusively self-employed in the past.

At the moment, I am employed _and_ run my own business/freelance at the same time. 

Overall, I much prefer being self-employed (despite its hardships), but I also love the work I do on an employed basis - there is no other way to get it, so case closed.


----------



## iceblock (Sep 29, 2013)

In a knowledge-based economy, start-up costs are greatly reduced. It is easier to start a research firm or application development company than a factory or retailer. I started my first business at 18 and ran it while doing my undergraduate work. I then started my own consulting firm at 21, which I run today. Also, I have just incorporated a new company to make mobile apps for business owners. I have never worked for anyone else, so I do not think I could ever develop an employee mindset. I cannot imagine not working for myself.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

iceblock said:


> In a knowledge-based economy, start-up costs are greatly reduced.


I think we're eventually going to see a service-sector revolution like we did over the past 100 years with manufacturing: Are you paying more than your parents? - Oct. 29, 2013 Right now we have the key ingredients to build businesses easily that will ultimately increase productivity.


----------



## iceblock (Sep 29, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> I think we're eventually going to see a service-sector revolution like we did over the past 100 years with manufacturing: Are you paying more than your parents? - Oct. 29, 2013 Right now we have the key ingredients to build businesses easily that will ultimately increase productivity.


I agree, but there will be obstacles along the way. The US education system is a joke. Also, people seem more risk averse and less intellectually curious than the past. On education, we need to rid ourselves of a 19th century Prussian system and use technology to revolutionize the learning process. People also need to become interested in the world around them and seek out informational news sources, not the elementary-level nonsense espoused by commentators on MSNBC and Fox News, not mention people who get their news from the E channel and TMZ.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

iceblock said:


> I agree, but there will be obstacles along the way. The US education system is a joke. Also, people seem more risk averse and less intellectually curious than the past. On education, we need to rid ourselves of a 19th century Prussian system and use technology to revolutionize the learning process. People also need to become interested in the world around them and seek out informational news sources, not the elementary-level nonsense espoused by commentators on MSNBC and Fox News, not mention people who get their news from the E channel and TMZ.


But there are a few intelligent people who will go on to create some awesome things that can dumb stuff down to those people's levels.


----------



## iceblock (Sep 29, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> But there are a few intelligent people who will go on to create some awesome things that can dumb stuff down to those people's levels.


Yes, but that will only be beneficial short term. For nations or humans to reach greater levels of knowledge, a majority of us will have to be well educated and able to function in a knowledge economy. Having an elite group of people dictating economic and social conditions is not feasible long term. An educated populace benefits both creators and consumers. There will always be dumb people, but the less that exist, the better off the rest of us will be in the future.


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

I currently work at a start up so I often see all the hard work our CEO preforms to keep us going strong. I could change my mind in the future, but I don't think I would enjoy the stress. He seems to work 24-7!! I would rather spend more time at home with my future family than having to run an entire business. So I'm good with just being employed for now.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

la_revolucion said:


> I currently work at a start up so I often see all the hard work our CEO preforms to keep us going strong. I could change my mind in the future, but I don't think I would enjoy the stress. He seems to work 24-7!! I would rather spend more time at home with my future family than having to run an entire business. So I'm good with just being employed for now.


Sometimes I wonder when these people work around the clock what they are actually achieving and how efficient they actually are doing what they're doing. It sounds like in a lot of cases they are trying to do it all and not delegating what they aren't good at or just aren't being efficient in general.


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> Sometimes I wonder when these people work around the clock what they are actually achieving and how efficient they actually are doing what they're doing. It sounds like in a lot of cases they are trying to do it all and not delegating what they aren't good at or just aren't being efficient in general.


I know, right? I think he is just a workaholic by nature. He has that personality. Though he is an amazing salesman. He can schmooze like no other. :laughing:


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

la_revolucion said:


> I know, right? I think he is just a workaholic by nature. He has that personality. Though he is an amazing salesman. He can schmooze like no other. :laughing:


I hate workaholics. I do my 40 and I'm out. I try to be as efficient as possible and have a work\life balance (plus since I'm salaried there's no incentive to go over 40 hours). The thing is a ton of people think time in seat is more important than the amount of work done. I'm for automating and delegating anything that I can. I guess that's why I'm targeting Austin, TX when I start my app company. It sounds like the culture is more focused on a work\life balance there.


----------



## Parking fine (Oct 4, 2013)

In short its because of 
1. Fear
2. Limiting beliefs
3. Lack of self confidence
4. Contentment


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

Just about the notion that most self-employed people have to be workaholics of sorts:

This massively depends on the type of business, and your own motivation/why you're actually self-employed. Running a business with employees and striving for world domination  is very different from e.g. working freelance or being a sole trader, and being content with getting by doing what you love.

I exactly like being self-employed because I have full control over my working hours. You can do as much or as little as you like if you're only responsible for yourself. The only determining factor is how much money you want/need to make. If you're happy with earning comparably little, you can also work accordingly.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

To the contrary, I always had and most likely will always have an "Employer's" mindset....or to put it more accurately I have the "Owner's" mindset....my mindset is geared towards enhancing the portfolio of $$-generating assets I own (regardless of its form) and further maximizing their rate of return as fast as possible using whatever means...

In a capitalist society, owners are at the top of the pyramid and lies above everyone else hence I personally think that the "Owner's mindset" is the optimal mindset to possess...anything below that (such as the so-called "Employee's Mindset") would be a major downgrade...


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Nope. 
But if I like the work I'm doing and it's somewhat routine/predictable, I tend to turn out to be a workaholic.
I hate authority figures and know I'm smart enough to start my own business and be my own boss. 

Definitely not stuck in an employee mentality..just need to be my own boss so being an employee is optional


----------

